# Is it worth moving to Australia?



## rishi1490 (Feb 6, 2018)

I am a software developer with 5.5 years of experience living in Pune having CTC of 17 LPA. I wanted to initiate PR of Australia. The reason for moving to Australia is solely earning more money. Right now I am living in comfortable condition so my question is:

"Is it worth initiating PR, investing 10 to 15k Australian $ of money(All my savings) and then at the end job hunting? Is local job experience a must have to get the job even for a software engineer? "


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

rishi1490 said:


> I am a software developer with 5.5 years of experience living in Pune having CTC of 17 LPA. I wanted to initiate PR of Australia. The reason for moving to Australia is solely earning more money. Right now I am living in comfortable condition so my question is:
> 
> "Is it worth initiating PR, investing 10 to 15k Australian $ of money(All my savings) and then at the end job hunting? Is local job experience a must have to get the job even for a software engineer? "



This is an international forum, so people might not understand lpa.


----------



## rishi1490 (Feb 6, 2018)

mjke1337 said:


> This is an international forum, so people might not understand lpa.


lpa is "Lakh per annum"


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

rishi1490 said:


> I am a software developer with 5.5 years of experience living in Pune having CTC of 17 LPA. I wanted to initiate PR of Australia. The reason for moving to Australia is solely earning more money. Right now I am living in comfortable condition so my question is:
> 
> "Is it worth initiating PR, investing 10 to 15k Australian $ of money(All my savings) and then at the end job hunting? Is local job experience a must have to get the job even for a software engineer? "


It is really up to your expectations. 
Moving to Australia is not only about money. 
In fact, IMO Money may not be a top priority for some. 

Some of the reasons are -
1. Quality of Life
2. Employment opportunities
3. Facilities available to a Permanent Resident \ Citizen
4. Education
5. Healthcare
6. Money 
7. Government Policies and its Stability
8. Environmental
& many more. 

You would have to weigh your options with India vs Australia on all these factors and decide whats best to you. 

People on this forum are here because they have decided on that.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> It is really up to your expectations.
> Moving to Australia is not only about money.
> In fact, IMO Money may not be a top priority for some.
> 
> ...


Just adding to what Vinay has said
If you think that 17.5 LPA is great and the moment you land here, employers will be waiting for you to join them with open arms, then you are in for a rude shock

I know of several members who were earning 30-40 lpa and yet had to wash cars or stock shelves to pass their time or make ends meet till they got a job here
6 months to a year is what you should be mentally and financially prepared for
Anything quicker is a bonus
That too they had to start at a much lower designation then they had back in India


Reconsider how much hardship you are prepared to endure after moving here

There is no pot of gold at the end of the rainbow

Cheers


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Just adding to what Vinay has said
> If you think that 17.5 LPA is great and the moment you land here, employers will be waiting for you to join them with open arms, then you are in for a rude shock
> 
> I know of several members who were earning 30-40 lpa and yet had to wash cars or stock shelves to pass their time or make ends meet till they got a job here
> ...


You only boast about yourself, If a quality analyst like you can have a job why not others? Infact you are showing how to waste a PR by spending your time here. There is pot of gold at the end of rainbow called determination.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

anvishnu1984 said:


> You only boast about yourself, If a quality analyst like you can have a job why not others? Infact you are showing how to waste a PR by spending your time here. There is pot of gold at the end of rainbow called determination.


lol, he is not boasting, in fact, it is a harsh reality. I have met my fellow countrymen working as gas attendants or cashiers in Coles or Woolworths, with a 189/190 skilled visa. This is not their fault as the job market is completely different in Australia as compared to India. Local work experience is given a lot of importance and referrals do work.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anvishnu1984 said:


> You only boast about yourself, If a quality analyst like you can have a job why not others? Infact you are showing how to waste a PR by spending your time here. There is pot of gold at the end of rainbow called determination.


Are other members also of the opinion that I am wasting my time here ?
If so this will be my last post on the forum 

Cheers


----------



## nitingupta169 (Sep 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Are other members also of the opinion that I am wasting my time here ?
> If so this will be my last post on the forum
> 
> Cheers


not at all buddy...let the haters hate...you have been quite selfless in helping people out with information and actual, practical guidance...

otherwise most of the people on this forum leave after they get their PR...very kind of you still being in this forum and providing insight based on your experience and knowledge


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

anvishnu1984 said:


> You only boast about yourself, If a quality analyst like you can have a job why not others? Infact you are showing how to waste a PR by spending your time here. There is pot of gold at the end of rainbow called determination.


Note that newbienz is not discouraging anybody here. He has been of immense help to many on the forum. Please don't get personal. His opinion speaks of the other side of the story. You either take it or leave it. 

That said, there are both positives and negatives to moving out of your country. Both job markets are not the same. 

At the end of the day, One has to weigh their options based on their own circumstances. This forum is not to point fingers but to help each other.


----------



## Appler (Oct 2, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Are other members also of the opinion that I am wasting my time here ?
> If so this will be my last post on the forum
> 
> Cheers


Take it, easy bro, you are absolutely right.
Moving to a new country is no joke. And the hero who doesn't accept it most of the times takes a hard punch right in his face.



anvishnu1984 said:


> You only boast about yourself, If a quality analyst like you can have a job why not others? In fact you are showing how to waste a PR by spending your time here. There is pot of gold at the end of rainbow called determination.


whatever is said is the harsh reality of this game and if you got a pot of gold at the end of your rainbow please don't tell others that they ll get theirs too. It doesn't work that way.

please go easy on other members, everyone has a view you might disagree with it but be respectful of your argument


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

Lol. I felt the same with some of his answers. I believe he is just being brutally honest. Though my friends who live in Australia never had to struggle. 



anvishnu1984 said:


> You only boast about yourself, If a quality analyst like you can have a job why not others? Infact you are showing how to waste a PR by spending your time here. There is pot of gold at the end of rainbow called determination.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

Well, you have been a great to help to some (including me) and a pain to others. Perception differs is what I believe 



newbienz said:


> Are other members also of the opinion that I am wasting my time here ?
> If so this will be my last post on the forum
> 
> Cheers


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Well i m bit surprised as u want PR just to earn more money

Chasing money can be done anywhere from middle east to any part of the World

17 LPA is comfortable to you in what sense?

Can this money provide you :
1. Corruption free Country
2. Safety for you, your wife and your children
3. Can you ask yourself that Police will help u when they are most needed
4. Can you hope that Pollution will not have any side effects on your coming Generation 
5. Can you match living standards of Australia with 17 Lakhs
6. What u r getting after paying 30 percent tax?
7. Do you have peace of Mind when travelling and never feel cheated at every part of your life.
8. Will you reach hospital on time during emergencies due traffic.?

Money should never be a factor to move. You will be back to your country within no time even if u gets PR

Until and unless u have job offer, dont move as u may not be able to cop op with pressure of unemployed for few months.

I have seen people earning 40-50 lakhs per year leaving there job and opting for PR

7000 high earning individuals last year moved to Australia? Why? For money or something else

Choice is yours

And to be bit harsh, you can earn more than what u are earning in Here by working in McDonald, driving Uber etc

But Australia is not about money but about Quality of Life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Just adding to what Vinay has said
> If you think that 17.5 LPA is great and the moment you land here, employers will be waiting for you to join them with open arms, then you are in for a rude shock
> 
> I know of several members who were earning 30-40 lpa and yet had to wash cars or stock shelves to pass their time or make ends meet till they got a job here
> ...


does it really take that much time (6 to 12 months) to find a job in Australia without having local experience? I understand finding a job does NOT follow any specific rule, and it depends on many factors such experience, and how you can market yourself in job interviews if you are invited ( which is not easy also). I myself working as big data engineer in Malaysia, have not struggled to find a job, and most of time I have been contacted by recruiters since there are not many big data experts around, but now I am scared a bit, because being prepared financially for one year for a couple, needs at least 30k to 40k $ Aus,which is too much to afford.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> does it really take that much time (6 to 12 months) to find a job in Australia without having local experience? I understand finding a job does NOT follow any specific rule, and it depends on many factors such experience, and how you can market yourself in job interviews if you are invited ( which is not easy also). I myself working as big data engineer in Malaysia, have not struggled to find a job, and most of time I have been contacted by recruiters since there are not many big data experts around, but now I am scared a bit, because being prepared financially for one year for a couple, needs at least 30k to 40k $ Aus,which is too much to afford.


From what I have heard through my friends, you should be able to find a job in less than 2 months in most cases. Atleast all my friends did find in that time. It is suggested to is settle for any job that comes your way. 

However, You should also be prepared to wait longer as well. Its not a cake walk. But its not tough too. You need to be able to demonstrate skills that they require in the interview. Network as much as you can to get interviews.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

As already qouted, its all demand and supply and where your skills fits in there and how good you are.

You may get it in 15 days or may be 6 months, its all depends on above factors.

Lets take example of Nurses.....if you Nurse then you will get it in a week due demand and less supply

Are you planning not to do any job any other job than what you are doing, then i blve be prepared this money may be very well gone in fews months. You should get into market with any job, earn money for monthly expenses n side by side u can look for your profile job. This will save your 30-40 k also


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Well i m bit surprised as u want PR just to earn more money
> 
> Chasing money can be done anywhere from middle east to any part of the World
> 
> ...


Very well put. I concur.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

rishi1490 said:


> I am a software developer with 5.5 years of experience living in Pune having CTC of 17 LPA. I wanted to initiate PR of Australia. The reason for moving to Australia is solely earning more money. Right now I am living in comfortable condition so my question is:
> 
> "Is it worth initiating PR, investing 10 to 15k Australian $ of money(All my savings) and then at the end job hunting? Is local job experience a must have to get the job even for a software engineer? "


well, if you have a lot of money then it is worth. Please bear in mind that salaries in Australia are not so big. If your main factor is salary then stop dreaming about moving to Australia. Better consider Europe.


----------



## LGM (Jul 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Are other members also of the opinion that I am wasting my time here ?
> If so this will be my last post on the forum
> 
> Cheers


I have been seeing newbienz since early last year even before he lodged application. it is irrefutable fact he has been helpful to everyone.....

I believe its a fact which he has mentioned,, whether anyone does not like simply ignore it... after all its an open forum.... everybody has their opinion or observation.

Cheers newbienz... keep on the good work....


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> well, if you have a lot of money then it is worth. Please bear in mind that salaries in Australia are not so big. If your main factor is salary then stop dreaming about moving to Australia. Better consider Europe.


Martin, my opinion is different. Salaries are definitely higher in Australia compared to anywhere in Europe except for Swiss and a few other countries. While Denmark falls on the higher side, the taxes are humongous be it on income or VAT. I believe Australia is definitely a good place to earn money.


----------

